# Rockwell 521 stair template



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

i got a Rockwell 521 stair template jig, i dont have the manual instructions, if you guys got some imfo please let me know


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

If you do a google (Rockwell 521) you will find a good PDF file on it..

=======



01stairguy said:


> i got a Rockwell 521 stair template jig, i dont have the manual instructions, if you guys got some imfo please let me know


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> If you do a google (Rockwell 521) you will find a good PDF file on it..
> 
> =======


Thanks bobj3, i allready did my research but y came up dry, i did found something about rockwell from jlc magazine an article but did not say much, in how to set it up. he talks about what he does etc, but not much explaining how to set it up, Thanks any why, a lynk will be great:dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

I could not find the same PDF file but here's one that's setup about the same way..

Staircase Housing Jig - Trend

http://www.verktoyas.no/rogaland/stavanger/verktoyas.nsf/Attachments/808AFA6FA1E16307C12573E90031A9D5/$FILE/Staircase+engelsk.pdf

see PDF file below

========



01stairguy said:


> Thanks bobj3, i allready did my research but y came up dry, i did found something about rockwell from jlc magazine an article but did not say much, in how to set it up. he talks about what he does etc, but not much explaining how to set it up, Thanks any why, a lynk will be great:dance3:


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> I could not find the same PDF file but here's one that's setup about the same way..
> 
> ...


thanks. that should help:moil:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Ron

I have one of the RWS ones but I'm going to make one like the PDF file..
But not in the Metric way 
=====



01stairguy said:


> thanks. that should help:moil:


----------



## Danie1 (May 11, 2010)

I have the manual you need but I need your Mailing address because I don't have a scanner and I will send a copy to you.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Danie1 said:


> I have the manual you need but I need your Mailing address because I don't have a scanner and I will send a copy to you.


hi Danie1:

Here's a tip for the future: take a picture of each page with your camera on its highest resolution setting. Put those pictures in your word processor and convert to a *.PDF file. It works with coloured pictures so it should work with black and white ones.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Danie1. Welcome to the RouterForums. Hope you become an active member of this great forum.


----------



## Danie1 (May 11, 2010)

Go to Book finder.com and find the book "Stair layout" by Stanley Badzinski Jr, the 1971 printing. Look on pages 52-56 and this tells everything and with pictures about set up and use of the template.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*hi daniel*



Danie1 said:


> Go to Book finder.com and find the book "Stair layout" by Stanley Badzinski Jr, the 1971 printing. Look on pages 52-56 and this tells everything and with pictures about set up and use of the template.


HI thanks for the post, i did my research and i came up dry, by any chance can you post the lynk to that site or page Thanks:help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Stair Layout : Stanley Badzinski Jr. (Paperback, 1971) - eBay (item 341543333117 end time May-25-10 06:33:01 PDT)
Stair Design and Layout @ American Technical Publishers

======


----------



## ED CHAPMAN (Feb 4, 2010)

Have a rockwell stair templet 521


----------



## parrie dog (Jul 18, 2010)

*R-521*



01stairguy said:


> i got a Rockwell 521 stair template jig, i dont have the manual instructions, if you guys got some imfo please let me know


Hi Ron the R-521 is quite easy to use, but I admit at frist they seem abit scary, the one jig will lay out both stair stringers once you set one side and router it out you just flip it over and do the other side. The side of the jig that you use to set your angle of your stair is on your left when working from left to right and on your right when working from right to left, you use your square to set your first rise&run (left or right end of your material) then lay your jig with the tread side (that is the side with round noseing incerts faceing away from you, it would face the top of your stringer) line the top of the jig up with the pencel line you made with your square of the tread angle, keeping the round incert a inch. or so back from the top the stringer then slide the setting blocks down to the top of the stringer careful not to move the jig tighen them in place,then tighen the centre set screw to the back of the stringer now your set to router the tread and riser. To move to the next one you need mark your advance mark, ( at the very top of your jig you will see a small mark indicator, use it to lineup yout advance marks) the advance marks are layed out on the top of the stringer , say your tread is 10" & the rise is 7" the advance would be approxemitly 12"3/8th. of a inch. you would lay that advance figure along the top of the stringer for the number treads you need plus one extra,to match the rise at the top of your stairs. rember left to right for one stringer and right to left for the other stringer, so when you lay them out across from each other they match. I hope I have helped some, let me know how you make out useing the jig. I see in the picture that you have two r-521 I would like to buy one, I have always been interested in stair construction.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks for all that info


----------



## ED CHAPMAN (Feb 4, 2010)

i have manal


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

How about posting the manual I would love to see it.. 


=====



ED CHAPMAN said:


> i have manal


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

please can you post the manual?


----------



## Fodie (Oct 21, 2010)

Danie1, regarding the 521 jig, can you forward a copy of instructions to:

Mike Fodor
22757 St Rd 119
Goshen, In. 46526 I have further info pending send with return address.


----------



## MicheleD (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a Rockwell 521 Stair template. Don't know what to do with it....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michele

If you don't know what to do with it I will take it off your hands  how much do you want for it ?

========



MicheleD said:


> I have a Rockwell 521 Stair template. Don't know what to do with it....


----------



## Fodie (Oct 21, 2010)

Just received your reply, if you would like to part with the rockwell unit, please send me an e mail at [email protected] include your home phone number and we can make arrangements. Monday 29 Nov 10 thanks mike


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

MicheleD said:


> I have a Rockwell 521 Stair template. Don't know what to do with it....


can you post a pic of your template and let me make me an offer.:big_boss:


----------



## MicheleD (Nov 22, 2010)

*Stair Template*

I have attached a picture of the stair template.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

It's a shame it's been in the water (cardboard box) and turned to rust on one corner.. 

=====



MicheleD said:


> I have attached a picture of the stair template.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*here is the pic with different nose profile*



bobj3 said:


> HI
> 
> It's a shame it's been in the water (cardboard box) and turned to rust on one corner..
> 
> =====


here are 2 pics


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

*how to create a stair template -- video*

I bumped into this somehow. It may have been on this forum...

YouTube - How to make the template for housed stringers


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

i ended up changing the nose profile in the rockwell template in order to come up with this house stringers


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*rockwell ust 521 manual*

this is all i found for a manual, hard to read


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*thanks alot Ed Chapman*



ED CHAPMAN said:


> i have manal


Thanks alot for providen all the imfo. Good stuff:agree:


----------



## stair guy (Jun 24, 2016)

hello there !! I used to do stair box with that kind of template!! you need a compass and a square to start with. ( if you still interested i can show you, let me know) 
where did you get that ?? i want to buy the same


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

This is an older thread, it lists a book called, "Stair Layout" by author Stanley Badzinski Jr, the 1971 printing. The ISBN 9780826907004 is what you're looking for, if you're looking for the same book as me.

I just purchased the book online, and I'll post a quick review of the contents I'M looking for, the instructions for the 521 jig. If it has the info, I'll also comment on MY current post looking for instructions...


----------

